
Ask HN: Can we redefine what “Hard work” is and what it isn't? - 7bisso
I see people that are so busy doing things, sleeping less, working more, and showing others how busy they are, Is it an illusion ? are they fooling themselves to feel important  ? or everyone should be like that ? is it worthy working hard without getting anyone&#x27;s attention ? just wondering ... !
======
PhilWright
'hard work' is very subjective. The vast majority of full time workers (here
in Australia) work around the 38 to 40 hours per week mark. So by definition
this would constitute average work and yet the majority of them would claim
that they work hard. Just like almost everyone claims to be a better than
average driver, so almost everyone feels they work hard. I would personally
define hard work as working more than average hours or doing normal hours in a
particularly unpleasant job, such as working 2km underground as a coal miner
in dirty and hard conditions.

------
nness
Reminds me something Ze Frank said whilst talking about this exact question:

> Our definition of work is quite different than our experience of work...
> Without the discomfort, why would it be hard [work]?

He goes on the describe a "provisional life," and reaching our limits and if
that's even worth our consideration. Its a good video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2cMjeSvZSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2cMjeSvZSs)

